# value of 1968 Dual Showman 2x15 tall cab?



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

does anyone actually know the value of these? I've been trying to find some for sale on the net, but they are pretty hard to find.

I've owned this since about 1970. It's still got the original D130Fs in it, the JBL tag on it. I've been told it's a '68, I'll have to have a look at the date codes on the speakers I guess to confirm it. One of the best sounding cabs ever.

I'm probably going to sell it in the Spring, I'm running out of space. 

here's a pic of it under my Marshall.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Don, you'll probably get more for just the speakers than you will for the cab lol - you'd be paying *them* to haul it away. Just not much demand for em, you'd have to get lucky and find the right guy on the right day. The speakers, however, you can sell for pretty big bucks.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

that might be true. That seems kinda sad though.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Some say that Hendrix Little Wing 
was recorded with Dual Showman


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, Hendrix, Page, Townsend, they were all known to use this big JBL cabs at one time. Duane Allman was a JBL fan, but I think he mostly used 12s in his Marshall cabs.


----------



## jtienhaara (Dec 4, 2013)

I sold my silverface Dual Showman Reverb cab with NON JBL speakers for $300 I think it was, in 2007, when I lived in B.C. I would have thought it would be worth more in those days than today. But the past few months I've been looking for a replacement, with original JBLs, and have been shocked at how much people are asking for them. One sold on kijiji in January (a poor selling month) for $600, within an hour or so of listing. Too rich for my blood... But since it was gone so quick, it probably could have sold for a lot more.

Even though nobody would ever gig with one of those suckers these days, they seem to be in demand out here in the east. I'm guessing it's collectors and/or old guitar geezers reliving their youths, because it certainly seems to buck the trend in guitar cabs today. Good luck finding a "boutique" cab manufacturer who even makes 1x15 cabinets, let alone a Dual Showman 2x15 beast.

Dick Dale's recordings are considered by some to be the classic Dual Showman "sound" , although it really is more the classic Dick Dale "sound" than that of the amp/speakers. I just love everything about the Fender Dual Showman Reverb tone. Some day I'll get me one of them cabs!

Good luck with your sale,

Johann


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I suppose it's all about finding the right person who actually wants one of these monsters. Thanks, I'll keep what you said in mind.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------

